# Unforgettable Nat King Cole



## Meanderer (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 16, 2020)

"Too Young" Nat King Cole


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 16, 2020)

Della Reese on meeting Nat King Cole -


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 16, 2020)

Nat King Cole - Mr. Wishing Well


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 16, 2020)

Cole wrote and recorded this hit in 1943.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Pecos (Mar 16, 2020)

Nat King Cole was one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 16, 2020)

Gregory Porter Nat King Cole and Me


----------



## peppermint (Mar 16, 2020)

Loved his voice.....I do have some old records that my Mom and Dad kept....


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 19, 2020)

Nat King Cole - "Sometimes I'm Happy"


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 20, 2020)

As soon as my sister heard this song she said if she ever had a girl she would name her Lisa and she did,


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 20, 2020)

early Nat
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...0048C5F6842CAEF27C630048C5F6842CAEF&FORM=VIRE


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 20, 2020)

Better clip


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 25, 2020)

Nat King Cole was one of my favorite singers. I saw him live at my boyfriends after Prom Party at the Latin Casino in New Jersey. He really left an impression on me and I could listen to him all day.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (May 6, 2020)

*I'm sorry when I posted this I thought it was only Nat King Cole but their are other singers too,*


----------



## Meanderer (May 7, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I'm sorry when I posted this I thought it was only Nat King Cole but their are other singers too,*


Not a problem, it's all good!


----------



## Lewkat (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (May 7, 2020)

Nat King Cole - Smile


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 19, 2020)

Nat King Cole ~ Am I Blue (Stereo)


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Pecos (Aug 19, 2020)

Nat King Cole never made a song that I did not like. He was one of the "all-time" greats.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2020)

My favourite Nat King Cole song, to date:


----------



## Pecos (Aug 19, 2020)

Then there is Sam Cooke


----------



## Pecos (Aug 19, 2020)

And reaching way back to the marvelous voice of Billy Eckstine


----------



## Pecos (Aug 19, 2020)

And another of the great old crooners John Gary "Softly"


----------



## Damaged Goods (Aug 19, 2020)

I considered Nat's style as "old people's music," with one exception.  This one from '58 has a rock-a-ballad backbeat.  Love it:


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 20, 2020)

Nat King Cole   Where Can I Go Without You


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 20, 2020)

Nat King Cole - "Sweet Lorraine"


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 20, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


>



Thank you Sassycakes for this song.  Gave me chills the moment i heard/played it.  A fave of my Dad's.
I used to make cd;s for my parents w/all their favorite old songs so we could listen to them on a lazy afternoon.  

And this was one of those songs.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 11, 2021)

My Funny Valentine​


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2021)

This song was playing on the radio very often during a summer vacation with my family, I think I was around 9 years old at the time.  Fond memories, love Nat and his daughter's music.


----------



## Dana (Feb 11, 2021)




----------

